# so down today



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

I know I'm in the same boat as a lot of other people on here and I know I've got so much to be thankful for but I can't help feeling so down today


another of my friends has called me up today to announce a pregnancy. we've been at it for a year now and still no joy.  so many people out there just seem to be able to decide "now's the time we want a baby", do it and then that's it they're pregnant.  it's like month after month after month after month you just think why is it so bl**dy hard?!


sorry but I'm really having a bad day! my DH keeps saying we've got so many wonderful things in our life (our DD) but I just keep thikning I don't want her to be alone.


starting to feel as heartbreaking as when it took nearly 2 years to get pg with her!


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Emm-anj

I just read your post and wanted you to know your not alone. I have certainly had many occasions where i have felt down, angry, frustrated and just despair at not being to get pregnant.

How long have you been trying now and are your planning any treatment?

Hope you are feeling better since this post .

J x


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for responding, J.  it helps to know you're not alone! this time 2 years ago I was pg with DD & I count my blessings I really do, but I'd love a brother or a sister for her sake reallly.  we're starting to have investigations again as it's now been another year of trying so I've just had my 5 and 21 days bloods done and DH is going to do an SA again shortly and I'll be going for a scan as I know I had fibroids in my last pregnancy and worried they might be affecting my chances this time.


trying to keep my chin up but it just gets disheartening every month, especially when one of your friends then calls you to say they're pg again! (after only 2 tries!!!!)


----------



## TillyR (Jul 10, 2011)

Dear Emm-anj  

you most definately are not on your own hon , we have had a four year battle for a second baby, some one my friends are one their third children now who were having their first the same time as I was pregnant with my little boy. Its heartbreaking    After all my BFN I loose count of the amount of times I am reminded how blessed I already am and I do feel completely blessed and my DS is a dream come true he really is, nothing can stop the hurt of wanting the 2nd as much as you wanted the first. My advice is to be kind to yourself and stay positive that you are starting the tests now which means you are doing everything you can to make your dreams come true.  Wishing your tonnes of luck with your journey 

Tilly x


----------

